# مُقدمة + الدرس الأول : حروف اللغة القبطية



## Maria Teparthenos (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*






*​
*أولاً : حروف اللغة القبطية :*​
*



*

*



*​
*هذا وبعدما يتم حفظ أشكال الحروف ونطقها ؛ سأتدرج لشرح سبب نطق كل حرف بهذه الأصوات ؛ مثال : حرف الغما ينطق غ ؛ ج ؛ ن ... لماذا ؟؟؟ تابعوا الكورس كاملاً على كافة المنتديات المسيحية*

*يُسمح بنقل الموضوع للإفادة ؛ مع ذكر مصدر الموضوع فى حالة وجود أستفسارات خاصة بالشرح*​


----------



## girgis2 (10 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد جدا وهام
ميررررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرسي كتير على مروركم الجميل
ربنا معاكم
*​


----------



## ارووجة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد كتيررر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

